# How much is my bike worth



## huggybear0 (12 Jan 2020)

Hi.
I have added some pictures of my felt F85 cyclocross and wonder if anyone can give my an idea how much I should ask since I have to sell it.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## DCLane (12 Jan 2020)

eBay sold prices are worth a try. It's got cantilever brakes, so that limits the appeal I'm afraid.

I'd suggest about £300-500 depending upon condition.


----------



## Gunk (12 Jan 2020)

I buy and sell quite a few bikes, I think It’s worth about £225-£250


----------



## huggybear0 (12 Jan 2020)

Hi thanks. The condition is excellent. Only had very light use.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Jan 2020)

The Ksyrium wheels have added appeal however most people these days are looking for disc brakes on a CX Bike. I’d suggest £275-£300.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Jan 2020)

It would definitely make a nice commuter for the right person.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jan 2020)

It's worth a lot less than your property in the background.


----------



## huggybear0 (13 Jan 2020)

That’s not my property it’s a friends place. Not a helpful comment though.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jan 2020)

huggybear0 said:


> That’s not my property it’s a friends place. Not a helpful comment though.



Pardon me for my attempt at levity.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jan 2020)

No idea but look on eBay for a guide as suggested. The wheels might not be everyones ideal for a CX/ gravel bike.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

huggybear0 said:


> Not a helpful comment though.


Would whatever somebody is prepared to pay be helpful?


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2020)

Stick it on eBay with a buy it now price that would be acceptable to you (with the option for offers)
Your location may impact price (ie rural vs urban) and be prepared to offer shipping if comfortable doing that 
I’d be surprised if you get much more than £300 (before fees)

Also are you sure it’s an F85 as that was a roadbike? FX85? What’s the groupset spec etc?


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jan 2020)

Looks like you've already priced it:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/143500050583


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Looks like you've already priced it:


Did the advert come before the post? Just a way to get more attention to it without it being in the For Sale section


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2020)

It'd be extremely helpful to put the size .... get the model number right and a model year. Plus the spec (for the correct bike), a bit of maintenance history etc 

Just saying what wheels they are (which are the only thing visible from the pics but none of the rest of the spec ), won't sell the bike (at anywhere near £450). You'll need to make a lot more effort to sell, load of pictures and details. If I were looking for a bike like that, I'd skip straight over your ad as you're expecting a buyer to do all the research, send you messages to get answers to basic questions! It's a competitive market, make it easy for the buyer!

Also specify that you have a receipt for the bike  (if you don't, you'll limit your market and sale price). If I were to read that ad, I'd think the seller has no idea what it is and thus I'd think it was being sold by a thief who'd stolen it. Make it sound like you know and love the bike


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Jan 2020)

As above loads more info required for your eBay advert. You can see most of the spec if you Zoom in on the pics but I’m using an iPad, many people will be viewing via phone so will have no chance.
So you need to include Felt FXA 2012 Model, 55cm Frame, Mavic Ksyrium wheels, SRAM Rival front/rear mech & cranks, SRAM Force shifters etc etc.

Nothing wrong with pricing it at £450 or offers and testing the market you can always lower the price.

It looks a lovely bike and seems in great condition but you need to really show this so include lots of close up pictures too.

Good luck with your sale.


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> As above loads more info required for your eBay advert.You can see most of the spec if you Zoom in on the pics but I’m using an iPad, many people will be viewing via phone so will have no chance.
> Nothing wrong with pricing it at £450 or offers and testing the market you can always lower the price.
> It looks a lovely bike and seems in great condition but you need to really show this so include lots of close up pictures too.
> Good luck with your sale.


What buyer can be arsed to do that though, I certainly wouldn't! I can't even find that bike through Googling as the F85 is a roadbike


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> What buyer can be arsed to do that though, I certainly wouldn't! I can't even find that bike through Googling as the F85 is a roadbike


Exactly, that’s why I mentioned it.


----------



## Stompier (13 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> I buy and sell quite a few bikes, I think It’s worth about £225-£250



Agree. Looks like a 2012 model, so I can't see this going for anything close to £450.


----------



## roadrash (13 Jan 2020)

looks like a case of how much the seller wants versus how much the bike is worth.
as already mentioned even the basic details are wrong, your expecting top price for no effort and it wont happen like that


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> As above loads more info required for your eBay advert. You can see most of the spec if you Zoom in on the pics but I’m using an iPad, many people will be viewing via phone so will have no chance.
> So you need to include Felt FXA 2012 Model, 55cm Frame, Mavic Ksyrium wheels, SRAM Rival front/rear mech & cranks, SRAM Force shifters etc etc.


Bit of a Frankenbike from its original Shimano spec if it's barely been used? Esp as has Rival cranks and Force shifters (10 speed presumably)


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Bit of a Frankenbike from its original Shimano spec if it's barely been used? Esp as has Rival cranks and Force shifters (10 speed presumably)


Yes either that or was bought as a frame set and built up (pretty sure that particular model was available as a frame set only).


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Yes either that or was bought as a frame set and built up (pretty sure that particular model was available as a frame set only).


Another bit of info the OP might want to add 

Should have force mechs though


----------



## roadrash (13 Jan 2020)

guess we wont know unless op comes back, not holding my breath though since this thread is the first post since 2013


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

roadrash said:


> guess we wont know unless op comes back, not holding my breath though since this thread is the first post since 2013


What year model is the bike, can I guess, 2013?


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Jan 2020)

More than you'll get for it if that's all the effort you're prepared to invest in your ebay listing.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jan 2020)

Oh dear, the poor guy. I'll bet he's wishing he never posted.


----------



## Gunk (13 Jan 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Oh dear, the poor guy. I'll bet he's wishing he never posted.



It’s all interesting feedback


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Oh dear, the poor guy. I'll bet he's wishing he never posted.


He asked for feedback 
If he doesn’t like it, then fine. But not a cause to flounce


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Jan 2020)

@huggybear0 has a really nice bike there but not worth the £450 or offers as per his eBay advert. He’s probably had either little interest or some lower eBay offers so has asked for pricing advice on here, nothing wrong with that.

I’m sure I’ve got several bikes that I believe are worth way more than they actually are!

He does need to take all the advice and list it properly though.


----------



## huggybear0 (13 Jan 2020)

Thanks for your advice. I will do what you suggest and add extra info. The bike was a gift from a friend who used to be the Felt distributor for the UK. I just have not had the time to ride Sadly and now I have no place to store it. It’s very light and a great bike.


----------



## huggybear0 (13 Jan 2020)

I put the bike on eBay yesterday after DC lane suggested 300-500 I didn’t expect as many comments but I am happy to add extra info.


----------



## Gunk (13 Jan 2020)

Put “Cyclocross” in the title, you’ll get more hits. You need a more comprehensive description, list everything, buyers love lots of detail and make you sound a more knowledgeable seller.


----------



## huggybear0 (13 Jan 2020)

Hi. Hopefully my listing looks better now.
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Gunk (13 Jan 2020)

Much better, good luck with the sale.


----------



## huggybear0 (14 Jan 2020)

I bet all the watchers on my bike are you guys off here waiting to see how much is goes for


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jan 2020)

huggybear0 said:


> I bet all the watchers on my bike are you guys off here waiting to see how much is goes for


Possibly so!
The info provided is much better and some great pics added.
You’ve listed the brakes as Tektro, they are actually Avid Shorty.
Does the bike come with pedals, if so which ones, the outside pics have SPD, the inside pics the bike is fitted with Shimano SPD SL.
Is the rear light, seat pack and bottle cages included in the sale? You need to say.
It is still far too expensive, trying your luck maybe, nothing wrong with that I suppose. £375 or best offer would be better, you may get an offer of £300.


----------



## huggybear0 (14 Jan 2020)

Thanks. I have changed. I have a local person wanting to view. Let’s hope for the best.


----------



## huggybear0 (16 Jan 2020)

Hi everyone. Thanks for all your advice. The bike has been sold to a very experienced cyclist for ...................£450.00.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2020)

huggybear0 said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for all your advice. The bike has been sold to a very experienced cyclist for ...................£450.00.



So I was pretty close  . Do I get commission ...


----------



## huggybear0 (16 Jan 2020)

I will buy you a pint next time I am in Yorkshire.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Jan 2020)

huggybear0 said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for all your advice. The bike has been sold to a very experienced cyclist for ...................£450.00.


Well done, a great price, I know nothing!
i’ll invoice you for my marketing advice!


----------



## huggybear0 (18 Jan 2020)

Hi. What do you think of this bike.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223848748713


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Jan 2020)

huggybear0 said:


> Hi. What do you think of this bike.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223848748713



Looks straight and probably was about £1,000 new.

Fox up front is a good sign, as is the XT skewers which suggest Shimano hubs.

Mountain triples and 26" wheels have fallen out of favour which may help you get it for a better price.


----------



## huggybear0 (18 Jan 2020)

Thanks for the info. What do you think it is worth??


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Jan 2020)

huggybear0 said:


> Thanks for the info. What do you think it is worth??



Less than you I expect, although I did wonder if you being in an affluent area has some impact on prices achieved.

No indication of the year.

As a guess, £300 to £400.


----------



## Gunk (18 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Less than you I expect, although I did wonder if you being in an affluent area has some impact on prices achieved.
> 
> No indication of the year.
> 
> As a guess, £300 to £400.



No more than that, I bought a much higher spec carbon Giant Trance Advanced for my lad last year for only £325 but we got lucky, the listing wasn’t that good.


----------



## huggybear0 (19 Jan 2020)

It’s a 2012


----------



## vickster (19 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Less than you I expect, although I did wonder if you being in an *affluent area* has some impact on prices achieved.
> 
> No indication of the year.
> 
> As a guess, £300 to £400.


Although the photos look to have been taken in the least /only non affluent part of Esher 
At least the seller can spell ‘pedal’, a good sign


----------



## huggybear0 (19 Jan 2020)

No everyone who lives in this area are rich. I am from the north of the country and am here because my work sent me. I do get the impression when you look at bike prices in the north where my parents live they are actually more expensive since there are more serious bikers up there.


----------



## huggybear0 (19 Jan 2020)

Any thoughts on this bike: 

Giant Stance Medium Frame 27.5

Mountain Bike Rockshox Forks Shimano Xc


Size Medium
Colours Black with Elctric Blue and Dayglo Orange decals
Frame ALUXX-Grade Aluminum, 120mm rear suspension
Fork RockShox 30 Gold TK Solo Air, 120mm travel, lockout, tapered, QR
Shock RockShox Monarch R
Handlebar Giant Connect Trail, 25mm rise, 730mm
Stem Giant Sport
Seatpost Giant Sport, 30.9mm
Saddle Giant Connect Upright
Pedals N/A
Shifters Shimano Alivio 27 speed
Front Derailleur Shimano Alivio
Rear Derailleur Shimano Alivio
Brakes Shimano M355 [F] 180mm [R] 160mm
Brake Levers Shimano M355
Cassette Shimano HG200 11x34
Chain KMC X9
Crankset FSA Comet 22/30/40
Bottom Bracket FSA PressFit
Rims Giant CR70 6061 Aluminum, Double wall
Hubs Giant Tracker Sport, QR
Spokes Stainless steel
Tyres Maxxis Ardent, 27.5x2.25", Wire Bead


----------



## Gunk (20 Jan 2020)

What year is it?


----------



## huggybear0 (20 Jan 2020)

2016


----------



## Gunk (20 Jan 2020)

Between £250 and £300


----------



## huggybear0 (20 Jan 2020)

Ah. His minimum is 775. Bit much then.


----------



## nickAKA (29 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> No more than that, I bought a much higher spec carbon Giant Trance Advanced for my lad last year for only £325 but we got lucky, the listing wasn’t that good.



Ah, the poorly listed bike is the answer to many a prayer for the savvy purchaser...

Dead giveaway #1 is the headline photograph taken from the none-drivetrain side, closely followed by not mentioning the frame size and getting the model name/number wrong.


----------



## Gunk (29 Jan 2020)

Main giveaway is the title “Bike for sale” and one grainy iPhone photo with a bin in the background!


----------

